# 2006 X-trail P 0340 engine code



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

The error code said the crankshaft Position Sensor "A" circuit fault. My car wouldn't start after whole day parked on the parking lot.
Try jump start cable with other car, no luck. I can hear the starter cranking, means the crankshaft position sensor is bad because it had been changed 2.5 years ago with a genius oem part from Nissan. I don't understand why it gone bad again only couple of years service. I didn't change the cam shaft position sensor last time.
I like to ask the forum about the error code related to P-340 is for the cam position sensor or crankshaft position sensor?
As the cam position sensor is easy to change,

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Taken from "check engine light" app


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Otomodo,
I don't understand what you mean taken from "check engine light" app ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The check engine light means the light that comes on in the dash when an error code is set. Otomodo was showing you that the code was for the camshaft sensor. My guess is that is what you need to replace. At least it's the easy one to change as its on top of the engine. Its the same identical type of sensor used for the crankshaft sensor.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

quadraria10 said:


> The check engine light means the light that comes on in the dash when an error code is set. Otomodo was showing you that the code was for the camshaft sensor. My guess is that is what you need to replace. At least it's the easy one to change as its on top of the engine. Its the same identical type of sensor used for the crankshaft sensor.


I did replaced the camshaft position sensor and the car didn't started with same problem as before, I realized that the sensor was brought it from Ebay not from the dealership but I have two of them and didn't try the other one to see it work, may be out of the box defect. I should try it out tonight.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Patrail said:


> Hi Otomodo,
> 
> I don't understand what you mean taken from "check engine light" app ?


Instead of going through the shop manual to find the right description, i checked with an application on my phone called "check engine light" .
With this application you choose the manufacturer and type the code number. Then it shows the description as on the screenshot i ve posted.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

otomodo said:


> Instead of going through the shop manual to find the right description, i checked with an application on my phone called "check engine light" .
> With this application you choose the manufacturer and type the code number. Then it shows the description as on the screenshot i ve posted.


Thanks for your explanation.
I didn't try another sensors as time limited for me to do so and I call BCAA tow to the nearest car repair shop and took them two days to find out that may be the car computer didn't see the signal from the sensor and not the wiring problem. But I don't believed that the computer (ECM) all of the sudden failed after the car parked all day and couldn't start at all, I advice the technician to replace another new sensor to see if it will start the car, but he told me that doesn't matter how many sensor he replace if the ECM computer not working, it seem to make sense.
I am thinking myself that I need this car to fix asap and drive to work. Also, I know that it cost more money to fix the car from the dealer as compare to an independent repair shop. So I then tow the car to Nissan dealer for diagnostic the problem, the technician just took him an hour fixed the problem by replacing a new OEM camshaft position sensor. This proved that the ECM computer was not the problem. 
Lesson learned that an independent repair shop doesn't have enough diagnostic equipment or experience to troubleshooting the problem.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually what it points out to me is that ebay Sensors from an unknown source can be problematic. For those sensors, it is best to use genuine Nissan parts or those from a first-tier Japanese supplier such as Denso, NTK or Hitachi that supply Nissan.


----------

